# Good skeuomorphic themes that support Qt and GTK



## hunter0one (Oct 9, 2022)

We're in what I think is a really bad era where flat themes and icons have become the "cool" thing. Besides having undistinguishable icons and widgets, flat themes just look ugly. Of course that's subjective, but in this thread I would like to ask about skeuomorphic (i.e non-flat) themes that work with both Qt5+ and Gtk2+. Skeuos is a good one for GTK2 all the way up to GTK4, but sadly its GTK-only and the tried and true method of using Qt5ct with the GTK2 plugin to get your Qt and GTK applications to share the same theme is starting to show its age (such as checkboxes being completely messed up). 

Share any cross-toolkit themes that follow the skeuomorphic paradigm. 

As of now I've only found one that's not exactly the same theme but they both copy the same look from Enlightenment 17: Kvantum's default theme (comes with Kvantum) and E17 GTK Revolved.


----------

